# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Gho HSi patient had close up pictures

## RichardDawkins

Hi i just wanted to inform the Bald Truth Audience that at hair site, there is a patient who had done HSI at Ghos place. He was also so kind to provide us with close up pictures.

Even on those pictures its quiet obvious that regrowth had taken place, you can see small hairs mixed in with longer hairs, also you see hairs sprouting from crusts etc, well its nice to see this.

here is the picture to evaluate  http://www.fileden.com/files/2011/9/...onor%20010.jpg

Warning high quality, upper right corner just for curious people or so

----------


## Follicle Death Row

It's hard to know. Let me play devil's advocate here and say I only see single hair follicles. Hope I'm wrong and Gho is not just splitting follicles.

----------


## depressed17

it seems pretty real to me, shame its so expensive :/

----------


## krewel

Looks good.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> it seems pretty real to me, shame its so expensive :/


 Just wondering, how expensive is it ?

----------


## BoSox

Thanks for the link Dawkins.


I guess the only problem is cost :/

----------


## clandestine

Thank you for contributing positively, Dawkins.

----------


## RichardDawkins

What? First everyone here calls me a psycho and insults me with constant **** You tirades and now everyone is playing lamb?

WTF, dont be so jumpy if you want solutions, i said it at hair site today, that we are responsible for our fate, end of story.

I wont repeat mself here but you can read my statement there, and nothing has changed so far

----------


## clandestine

It was a compliment, learn to take these with grace. In light of your recent behaviour on the forums I had some reservations posting in this thread, so as to not draw any attention from your over inflated ego. However, deciding some positive reinforcement was in order following a positive contribution I posted anyway. Perhaps I was wrong, prove me otherwise.

----------


## BoSox

Dawkins, I never thought bad about you. You were just being honest with your opinions... nevermind what everybody thinks because we all want the same thing.... but honestly, learn to take a compliment bro :P

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I'm having trouble getting questions answered by hasci. I think it may be the language barrier but it comes across as evasive.


in other news... Gho treats another famous patient and updated his website with the pictures....



Gert-Jan Theunisse




maybe they wont answer my questions because I'm not famous?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Cvazbar, I've been on Fin (first Propecia then switched to Proscar) since it '99. I was also on Dut for about 15 months but didn't see any difference so switched back to Fin since about 4 months ago. I can't say for sure if it's working or not because I'm using Minox too. Maybe it's slowed down the loss because my hair has been getting thinner and thinner over the years. So, obviously it's hasn't completely stopped the progress of hair loss. I feel Minox is doing a better job though. Every time I stop Minox I notice more shedding and once I get back on it the shed stops. All I know is that transplanted hair should not be affected by DHT but it looks like other factors can cause it to fall out in a small minority of people. The doctor says it's rejected by the body. The thing is if it's rejected then why the hell isn't it rejected right away ? Why does it last for years sometimes ?? This is really pissing me off.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Cvazbar, I've been on Fin (first Propecia then switched to Proscar) since it '99. I was also on Dut for about 15 months but didn't see any difference so switched back to Fin since about 4 months ago. I can't say for sure if it's working or not because I'm using Minox too. Maybe it's slowed down the loss because my hair has been getting thinner and thinner over the years. So, obviously it's hasn't completely stopped the progress of hair loss. I feel Minox is doing a better job though. Every time I stop Minox I notice more shedding and once I get back on it the shed stops. All I know is that transplanted hair should not be affected by DHT but it looks like other factors can cause it to fall out in a small minority of people. The doctor says it's rejected by the body. The thing is if it's rejected then why the hell isn't it rejected right away ? Why does it last for years sometimes ?? This is really pissing me off.


 I was thinking that maybe Fin was not helping you, therefore making your hair  shed normally. The idiot doctor is probably just saying that because he doesn't have the answer. It is strange that you get to keep hair for several years. Well with future treatments you would be able to repeat procedures as much as you need. You would need some dough though. You should try Gho.

----------


## BoSox

If I were to contact Gho, would I even get a response? I have a few questions about his procedure, and I want to speak with one of his staff or anybody who could awnser them.

Also, whats his main website? I can't seem to find anything on google.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Cvazbar, the doctor was definitely stumped by my problem. He's one of the best doctors like I said and it is a fact that a  small minority of people lose their transplanted hair OVER TIME but it was obvious that the way I keep losing my hair was unusual - meaning it just happens quickly when it happens.

Yeah, Gho seems to be the only hope for me -assuming that he does in fact able to do some kind of HM.


Bosox, it's hasci.

----------


## BoSox

I really wish they'd show the final results on those videos.. They went from bald to balding.. that's not exactly a fix to me :/

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Hey, balding is BETTER than bald. People usually don't call someone who's balding "bald". He might be balding but NOT bald yet, unless he's down to 25% of his hair.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

back on topic....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcBWYCWm1xs


not an nw1... maybe hes a bad nw3 now.. well see what the next couple visits to gho bring



also another famous, very bald, athlete just visited gho

----------


## RichardDawkins

Well if you consider the regulare NW scale then yes its NW3 BUT every balding person is individual and given the head its a NW 1,5 or worst NW2 in his individual case and head form.

Also dont forget if he got the main thing fixed with HST he can use his remaining 4000 Grafts or so via FUE to lower his hair line or whatever he wants.

Facts are, he was smart, he used the minimal invasive and donor recharging technique first so that even after multiple runs he has all options available, a normal balding person has from the start before doing traditional transplants.

I dont go after he traditional NW scale in terms of restoration because every head looks different.

And this guy seems to had this as his normal hair line in the first place

----------


## VictimOfDHT

So this guy was bald in the front and the hair we see now is all transplanted ? Well, if it is then it looks good.

Yeah, I think Gho is in my future. I just wish the procedure was a little cheaper.


Just saw Wayne Rooney on tv and man his hair already looks good. He looks 10 years younger now. I know he had his HT in the UK but just saying. **** baldness. If I could I'd get an HT every year. Being bald is SHIT.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> back on topic....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcBWYCWm1xs
> 
> 
> not an nw1... maybe hes a bad nw3 now.. well see what the next couple visits to gho bring
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think another 1600 up front and along the temples and he'll be in much better shape.... then I'd get at least another 1600 (more like 3200) put sparsely on the crown... and go for a zidane balding pattern look...like so.. 

hopefully gho can pull 6400 out of saunders's donor

http://www.football-pictures.net/r-l...idane-2779.htm





@stevieD - I'm not sure that you can adjust the nw scale to whatever you like... he is an nw3 at best... if he grew that out and had only that small patch on the top and a bald crown we'd probably conclude he is a bad nw5

but if he gets another 1600 on the front and the temples... and then fills in the back with about 3200.... now were talking



its all about framing the face.... which is why temples are important... although I'll agree rooney's temples didn't get touched and he doesnt look bad

----------


## NeedHairASAP

those of you looking for macro "proof" photography of goes technique




http://www.hasci.com/uploads/downloa...ia.27feb11.pdf



bottom of page 4





the cost for 1,600 grafts today: $11,641.91 US dollars

not losing more than 25% of harvested donor or having to succumb to a combover.......


priceless

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> those of you looking for macro "proof" photography of goes technique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hasci.com/uploads/downloa...ia.27feb11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I thought it was up to 2300 grafts for around $11,000. ****, I'll have to be a pimp to come up with all that money.

----------


## jeffro5422

I put in a consultation request to Dr. Gho's clinic yesterday.  Hopefully they'll contact me soon.  I still have decent density everywhere, but I'm looking to mainly work in the midscalp and crown.  I've talked to Dr. Wolf, Dr. Greco, Dr. Cole, Dr. Hitzig, Dr. Cooley, and Dr. Wong.  So far they're all willing to transplant in those ares but very conservatively.  I'm interested to see what Dr. Gho has to say.  If everything works as he says it does, it seems like I could fill in what I've lost now, and as the years go by (providing I don't go broke) battle my thinning hair a little at a time.  His procedure seems great for someone in my position so we'll see what he says.  If I do end up getting it done at some point, I'll definitely try my best to have some close up images taken before and after.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

jeffro, let us know if he replies. I want to email him about my problem but I don't want to write and not get a reply back. I emailed a couple of doctors a while back and never got a response.

----------


## c5000

jeffro5422

I emailed him aout a consultation yesterday and he got back to me straight away. I'm having it in London tomorrow at 2pm UK time.

Is there anything you want me to ask? You and I seem to have similar problems, I have lost most of my hair in the mid scalp and crown,

Regards
c5000

----------


## elvispresley

> I put in a consultation request to Dr. Gho's clinic yesterday.  Hopefully they'll contact me soon.  I still have decent density everywhere, but I'm looking to mainly work in the midscalp and crown.  I've talked to Dr. Wolf, Dr. Greco, Dr. Cole, Dr. Hitzig, Dr. Cooley, and Dr. Wong.  So far they're all willing to transplant in those ares but very conservatively.  I'm interested to see what Dr. Gho has to say.  If everything works as he says it does, it seems like I could fill in what I've lost now, and as the years go by (providing I don't go broke) battle my thinning hair a little at a time.  His procedure seems great for someone in my position so we'll see what he says.  If I do end up getting it done at some point, I'll definitely try my best to have some close up images taken before and after.


 thx jeffro , i think i have the same pattern , crown+midscalp, but im still to young for the transplant (24) so it will be great if u can make a report with images or video , or just the answer (about that zone ) that GHO will give to u . let us know thx a lot




> jeffro5422
> 
> I emailed him aout a consultation yesterday and he got back to me straight away. I'm having it in London tomorrow at 2pm UK time.
> 
> Is there anything you want me to ask? You and I seem to have similar problems, I have lost most of my hair in the mid scalp and crown,
> 
> Regards
> c5000


 same for c5000, we are all on the same boat lol ahaha

anyway u can ask to GHO if there are differences in the crown zone about the regrowing or the &#37; of working of the tecnique ( i know is very generic question lol) 
and another thing is : if u need compulsory to take PROPECIA or drugs like that after the treatment or u can avoid to take them ...

as the other post if i have some other questions i will update this post....

thx a LOT GUYS.

----------


## jeffro5422

Hey guys.  I'm glad to see that there are people in a similar situation as myself.  Although I feel your pain!  I'm only 28 as well.  Had my first FUE at 25.  

One thing I did wonder about is permanent shock loss in the recipient.  Since we have some native hair there, is his technique so minimally invasive that this isn't a problem?

----------


## c5000

elvispresley

Yip, I'm making a note of all these questions...

Your questions are particularly relevant to me, as I'm 26, with balding to the crown and mid scalp only (with the exception of a slight recession to my hairline)...

So I really want to know if he can give me a full head of hair in one treatment of say 1600-2300 grafts.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> elvispresley
> 
> Yip, I'm making a note of all these questions...
> 
> Your questions are particularly relevant to me, as I'm 26, with balding to the crown and mid scalp only (with the exception of a slight recession to my hairline)...
> 
> So I really want to know if he can give me a full head of hair in one treatment of say 1600-2300 grafts.


 

1. I would ask how many (1700+ graft) procedures they think you can have...


and if it isn't obvious from there answer....


2. ask if once a follicle regenerates, can you harvest it again and expect it to regenerate again?


3. do they do the temple regions?




I've had trouble getting straight answers from them... but I've only been in contact with one sales women at hasci

----------


## c5000

Yeah, I definately want to know how many times a follice can be re-used.

And also how many times a new graft can be put into a given area, i.e. wether or not there is a limit to the number of grafts that can be placed per cm2 over any given number of procedures.

I'm hoping the answer is that they can give you as much density in the receiver area as your donor area with allow, and that its not limited by the amount of scar tissue in the receptor area.


Regards
c5000

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yop i am really looking forward to your answers. And also ask them one thing

1) Why are they always so overcareful when science backs their claims up and also other docs admit this approach to be valid. :-)

The question for the maximum density would be really nice to hear and also how many times they can harvest in general and how many times they can harvest a certain follicle

----------


## greatjob!

[QUOTE=NeedHairASAP;40843]I'm having trouble getting questions answered by hasci. I think it may be the language barrier but it comes across as evasive.
QUOTE]
Every e-mail I sent to hasci was responed promtly by: Marleen Verreussel

Her e-mail is: verreussel@hasci.com

----------


## elvispresley

> I put in a consultation request to Dr. Gho's clinic yesterday.  Hopefully they'll contact me soon.  I still have decent density everywhere, but I'm looking to mainly work in the midscalp and crown.  I've talked to Dr. Wolf, Dr. Greco, Dr. Cole, Dr. Hitzig, Dr. Cooley, and Dr. Wong.  So far they're all willing to transplant in those ares but very conservatively.  I'm interested to see what Dr. Gho has to say.  If everything works as he says it does, it seems like I could fill in what I've lost now, and as the years go by (providing I don't go broke) battle my thinning hair a little at a time.  His procedure seems great for someone in my position so we'll see what he says.  If I do end up getting it done at some point, I'll definitely try my best to have some close up images taken before and after.


 hi jeffro , having ur same baldness problem , can i know what the doctors with u talked said about ur zone (miscalp+crown) , WHY THEY ARE VERY CONSERVATIVE??? WHAT EXACTLT DID THEY SAY TO U ?

let us know , i sended also my friend request  :Smile: 
thx a lot

----------


## NeedHairASAP

[QUOTE=greatjob!;41100]


> I'm having trouble getting questions answered by hasci. I think it may be the language barrier but it comes across as evasive.
> QUOTE]
> Every e-mail I sent to hasci was responed promtly by: Marleen Verreussel
> 
> Her e-mail is: verreussel@hasci.com


 
this is who I've been speaking to. She either doesn't speak great english or is deliberately avoiding all my questions. She always sends the same prefabricated phrase "....we don't go for the densest look but the most natural..."


she emailed me back quickly answering only one of my questions... which was when an appointment would be available. I emailed her back saying I had some questions before I commit and I havnt heard back since.


its possible she is just annoyed with me or doesn't think I'm going to turn into an actual sale... I dont know

----------


## mlao

[QUOTE=NeedHairASAP;41121]


> this is who I've been speaking to. She either doesn't speak great english or is deliberately avoiding all my questions. She always sends the same prefabricated phrase "....we don't go for the densest look but the most natural..."
> 
> 
> she emailed me back quickly answering only one of my questions... which was when an appointment would be available. I emailed her back saying I had some questions before I commit and I havnt heard back since.
> 
> 
> its possible she is just annoyed with me or doesn't think I'm going to turn into an actual sale... I dont know


 NHASAP if it is not too intrusive what questions are you specifically asking her?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

[QUOTE=mlao;41124]


> NHASAP if it is not too intrusive what questions are you specifically asking her?


 -how many procedures can I expect to get (ballpark estimate, they only have my pictures)

- do they do temple work?


I think thats about it....

----------


## elvispresley

[QUOTE=NeedHairASAP;41121]


> this is who I've been speaking to. She either doesn't speak great english or is deliberately avoiding all my questions. She always sends the same prefabricated phrase "....we don't go for the densest look but the most natural..."
> 
> 
> she emailed me back quickly answering only one of my questions... which was when an appointment would be available. I emailed her back saying I had some questions before I commit and I havnt heard back since.
> 
> 
> its possible she is just annoyed with me or doesn't think I'm going to turn into an actual sale... I dont know


 
for this is important TO ANSWER to all the questions from the "CUSTOMERS" once for all AND PUBLISH THEM ONLINE on the website!!!

INFORMATION. 

otherwise things are not clear and people will ask again.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

[QUOTE=elvispresley;41130]


> for this is important TO ANSWER to all the questions from the "CUSTOMERS" once for all AND PUBLISH THEM ONLINE on the website!!!
> 
> INFORMATION. 
> 
> otherwise things are not clear and people will ask again.


 
I agree. I've emailed her a few times over the last 6 months and can never seem to get all my questions answered. I believe she did confirm to me months ago that the same follicle that was harvested and regenerated could be harvested again. Aside from that she has ignored me haha.

this is another reason, aside from the time off I need to make it over to europe from the US, that has delayed my booking.

----------


## jeffro5422

Hey guys.  Sure, I don't mind saying what the docs recommended in my case.  I have yet to hear from Dr. Gho's office so we'll see if they contact me.  

Just to summarize, I was never completely bald or even close.  Just a diffuse thinning pattern.  My approach was to do something about it early, but be conservative so that I could deal with my hair loss as it progressed.  That seems to be the opposite of what the industry likes to do though.  In general it seems that most would have you wait until you're 40 or so, your loss has slowed, and then fill in your bald areas.  My philosophy was why be unhappy for 20 more years when you don't even know what will happen in that time.  

I had my first procedure with Dr. Wolf 3 years ago, and I researched for many years before that.  1,300 FUE into the front third of my scalp.  Its not an amazingly thick transplant, but it looks good (especially from the front) and it kept me from being bald, which I am very thankful for.  I also utilize Rogaine consistently.  I was on Propecia but had to stop due to side effects.  I'm starting to get pretty thin, mainly in the crown and to an extent the midscalp.  Here are what the docs have said:

Dr. Greco - I approached him a couple years ago about PRP.  He basically said it was worth a shot, but didn't seem very enthusiastic.

Dr. Hitzig - He initially recommended Acell+PRP injections, and I almost went through with them.  I decided to hold off until the September conference to see if anything would be revealed, but unfortunately it doesn't look like much great news came out of that.  He said that I would do "very well" with a transplant and the injections, and that I'm a good candidate for them.

Dr. Cooley, Dr. Cole, Dr. Wong - They all had similar ideas so I've grouped them together.  Dr. Cole favored his modified FUE procedure while the other two recommended tradition FUT surgeries.  They all suggested around 2,000 grafts to address the midscalp and crown.  Dr. Wong also went on to say that with around 4,000 he could get the front 1/3 thickened even more as well.  

They all were of the mindset to be cautious when transplanting into the crown at such an early age, which I completely understand.  Being young, my loss will most likely get worse and I don't want to deplete all of my donor hair.  That's why Dr. Gho's technique is so appealing.  Especially if it performs better when transplanted close to native hair as opposed to a completely bald scalp.  My idea is to maintain my front 1/3, get the midscalp to an equal density, and fill in the crown as much as possible.  If the front and midscalp looked good I could live with a slightly thinner crown.  Dr. Wong seemed to be the most positive about being able to achieve my goal.  Dr. Cooley a close second.  That's not to say that any of the docs are bad.  I think they're all some of the best in the business.  They all also recommended Propecia and suggested that I cut the dosage to 1 pill every other day to see if it would alleviate my side effects.  I haven't tried that yet.  

Sorry this post is getting long and I didn't mean to hijack the thread but hopefully my experience and knowledge search will help some people in a similar situation.  

To be honest I would have went through with a procedure with Dr. Wong already if I didn't feel that we were close to having a new breakthrough in the field.  I hate to have an ear to ear scar then find out a few months later that Dr. Gho's procedure is for real, ACell has been perfected, or one of the HM companies is about to hit the market with a successful product.

----------


## elvispresley

> Hey guys.  Sure, I don't mind saying what the docs recommended in my case.  I have yet to hear from Dr. Gho's office so we'll see if they contact me.  
> 
> Just to summarize, I was never completely bald or even close.  Just a diffuse thinning pattern.  My approach was to do something about it early, but be conservative so that I could deal with my hair loss as it progressed.  That seems to be the opposite of what the industry likes to do though.  In general it seems that most would have you wait until you're 40 or so, your loss has slowed, and then fill in your bald areas.  My philosophy was why be unhappy for 20 more years when you don't even know what will happen in that time.  
> 
> I had my first procedure with Dr. Wolf 3 years ago, and I researched for many years before that.  1,300 FUE into the front third of my scalp.  Its not an amazingly thick transplant, but it looks good (especially from the front) and it kept me from being bald, which I am very thankful for.  I also utilize Rogaine consistently.  I was on Propecia but had to stop due to side effects.  I'm starting to get pretty thin, mainly in the crown and to an extent the midscalp.  Here are what the docs have said:
> 
> Dr. Greco - I approached him a couple years ago about PRP.  He basically said it was worth a shot, but didn't seem very enthusiastic.
> 
> Dr. Hitzig - He initially recommended Acell+PRP injections, and I almost went through with them.  I decided to hold off until the September conference to see if anything would be revealed, but unfortunately it doesn't look like much great news came out of that.  He said that I would do "very well" with a transplant and the injections, and that I'm a good candidate for them.
> ...


 very nice post . i am in exactly ur same situation exept im 24 and my crown and midscalp are going away  :Frown:   hairline is perfect... 
so actually gho is the only solution for us  in our situation i think ... but is very expensive...

anyway i added u as friend  :Smile:  so we can share more info

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> very nice post . i am in exactly ur same situation exept im 24 and my crown and midscalp are going away   hairline is perfect... 
> so actually gho is the only solution for us  in our situation i think ... but is very expensive...


 
same here but its all going including the hairline

FML


gho, please save me






_Is it true that Spencer is doing a follow up interview with Gho??_

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> same here but its all going including the hairline
> 
> FML
> 
> 
> gho, please save me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gho our father who art in Holland hallowed be thy HST... :Big Grin:  Haha. Where did you hear about a follow up interview?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Gho our father who art in Holland hallowed be thy HST... Haha. Where did you hear about a follow up interview?


 There is no follow up interview?

can somebody confirm or disconfirm this? CVBAZR seems to be in contact with spencer

----------

